
House Committee Unites to Clamp Down on Indian Firms’ Use of H-1B Visas - pinewurst
https://www.wsj.com/articles/house-lawmakers-unite-on-outsourcing-bill-in-rare-show-of-bipartisanship-1514379600?mod=trending_now_1
======
pinewurst
The problem remains that the likes of IBM and Accenture are at least as
mendacious as any Indian outsourcer, yet this gives them a pass.

